# Identify This eJuice ?



## Eireocean (11/11/16)

Good Day,

Does anyone know this ejuice ... 




Thanks


----------



## Vape_r (11/11/16)

Labels look similar roosted from the boosted e juice


----------



## Eireocean (11/11/16)

Vape_r said:


> Labels look similar roosted from the boosted e juice


Thanks ... B.O.V from Boosted. Got it free with an order and had no idea what it was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

